# C59 Fork Install



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I need some advice from someone with more experience than me in assembling bikes. My C59 has developed a clicking noise that I posted about before but no responses. I seemed to have find the issue. It seems the crown race was not seated fully in headset bottom bearing. My question is do you normally need to pound in gently or should the race slide into bearing easily? I have pictures of space between headtube bottom and top of fork does this space look normal?


----------

